# first experience in winter driving



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

first experience with real winter driving.. handled pretty well.. xice 3 18" tires lr awd

http://mail.lgk.com/mod3/vid1.mp4

http://mail.lgk.com/mod3/vid2.mp4

http://mail.lgk.com/mod3/vid4.mp4


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Lgkahn said:


> first experience with real winter driving.. handled pretty well.. xice 3 18" tires lr awd
> 
> http://mail.lgk.com/mod3/vid1.mp4
> 
> ...


Are your videos private? Posted online? None of the links seem to do anything but stall out


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

@Lgkahn Are these MP4 files from Tesla dashcam? Can you try uploading your videos to YouTube (or similar service) so that you can embed them in your message, rather than linking to the MP4 files directly? That way, they will be easier to view, regardless of device or platform.


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

Just tried the videos on att cell phone. They download fine


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Lgkahn said:


> Just tried the videos on att cell phone. They download fine


These appear to be links specific to your email account. Nobody else is able to access them.


----------



## JimT (Aug 9, 2018)

It's -4 here and interstate was dry so I was testing the new autopilot navigation features. I came to an area where snow was blowing across the highway and the car started hunting right and left to find the paint marks; with the slick surface the rear end broke loose (long range rear wheel drive) and I had to tap the brakes to cancel autopilot and steer the car out of the spin. So if you do encounter blowing snow it's best to kick off autopilot to prevent the hunting.


----------

